# Seiki 32" TV abrupt restart



## UpTooLate (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've got a 32" Seiki (model LC32G82, purchased around 2010) with a weird problem that, now that I think of it has been there forever.

Generally it works just fine, however if I'm using any other IR remote around it (e.g. a cable/DVR/Roku/DVD remote), after about 30 presses the TV abruptly shuts down with a loud "Crack" noise from the speakers, restarts as if it was just turned on, and continues working.

At first I thought the problem was intermittent but it's repeatable.

Obviously this TV does not like other remote IR codes.

This is a real pain for example if you're trying to browsing through Roku menus and I'm starting to get concerned that these rough restarts may actually damage the TV.

I looked on the Seiki site for updates but none apply to my serial number range.

Anyone else experiencing this?

Anyone find a solution?

Thanks!


----------

